# How does the Rock Island Armory Milspec 1911a stand up?



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

A local company is raffling off two rifles and two handguns.

One of the hand guns is a Rock Island Milspec 1911a. I'm hoping to win that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd buy a ticket.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a Rock Island 1911 in 9mm. Nice gun to shoot, really comfortable and solid. Worked pretty good although I probably only put maybe 500 rounds through it. Sold it just because I wasn't shooting enough any more.


If the tickets are $50s or less, I'd buy one also.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry 1 daily and have for several years reliable from the box on I would buy 2 tickets


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

The tickets are $20/pc, 3 for $50. I'm probably going to buy three.

These are the raffle guns:









I'd be happy with any of the top three, but the 1911 I'm really hoping for.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good Luck


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yes, good luck. Would be a great raffle prize. Well worth the ticket price.


----------

